# has anyone gotten terminated for cheating?



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

so does anyone here know of anyone that has gotten terminated for cheating? by know i mean actually know the person not heard of. just wondering cuz none of the cheaters i know of that have gotten multiple emails have been terminated. everyone is back to using emulators and auto tappers at DLA5. including myself =) ill let you guys know if i get terminated. btw i have noticed that every time i mention people not getting terminated for cheating my post gets deleted. i wonder why.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I've been wondering myself because I am getting alot more blocks. But some days I miss about 20 then finally get one. Today I actually got the first one I saw!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Peeps hung over after last night game ? We will never know. 

I got the first one too.


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

Why do you silly people call it "cheating"?

This is not some video game or a sport. This is business.

There is nothing mandating that you have to sit there, stare at your phone, and tap away like a brainless monkey. Not even in the TOS.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Flexist said:


> Why do you silly people call it "cheating"?
> 
> This is not some video game or a sport. This is business.
> 
> There is nothing mandating that you have to sit there, stare at your phone, and tap away like a brainless monkey. Not even in the TOS.


thats cuz it is cheating. silly is when people like you think you have the education to interpret the ToS provided by amazon.


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

imfatandold said:


> thats cuz it is cheating. silly is when people like you think you have the education to interpret the ToS provided by amazon.


Keep hoping, buddy. Tap, tap, tap away now...


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Flexist said:


> Keep hoping, buddy. Tap, tap, tap away now...


bro you cant even understand what im typing let alone the ToS.

" everyone is back to using emulators and auto tappers at DLA5. including myself =) ill let you guys know if i get terminated"


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

There was a guy who got terminated for frepping in the FC...or was he fapping...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Funny how someone calling them selves "Flexist" has a problem with cheating.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Why OP? you plan on doing it?

Edit nvm


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

imfatandold said:


> bro you cant even understand what im typing let alone the ToS.
> 
> " everyone is back to using emulators and auto tappers at DLA5. including myself =) ill let you guys know if i get terminated"


Bro, you would not be calling it "cheating" if you were actually doing it.

You are one of the people too dumb to set up a script, too dumb to focus for long enough to read a few paragraphs, just secretly hoping that the others get deactivated.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I have been fine without using a script so far but once they did the combining of logistics and prime now in my area I can't get any shifts. I coulkd easily get a shift a day before that but now every shift disappears in less then a second. I didn't want to use a script but now it is either that or quit.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Flexist said:


> Bro, you would not be calling it "cheating" if you were actually doing it.
> 
> You are one of the people too dumb to set up a script, too dumb to focus for long enough to read a few paragraphs, just secretly hoping that the others get deactivated.


lol i just told you i was i am admitting to cheating... it is what it is i dont mind calling it cheating


----------

